# Mojo 2



## Vischebaste (Oct 18, 2018)

Got an email alert on this today. Some of the demos are quite breathtaking, although no naked demos, unfortunately (with the possible exception of West End Blues).

http://www.vir2.com/instruments/mojo-2-horn-section/?sou=vir2em101818#overviewanchor

Also, can't see a release date (unless I've missed something), only a date on when the intro offer expires (Oct 24th).


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 18, 2018)

Love Vir2. I still use their guitar libraries daily. These horns sound amazing. Onto the list...


----------



## rottoy (Oct 18, 2018)

Very impressive! Especially the "West End Blues" demo, 
really sounds like an authentic recreation of a vintage horn section.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 18, 2018)

Wow! Incredible Demos from Przemyslaw Kopczyk!


----------



## dariusofwest (Oct 18, 2018)

Those demos kick butt! :D Really sounding good


----------



## Leo (Oct 18, 2018)

great to know! thanks
just wow for this demos:
Famous Horn Lines - (Przemyslaw Kopczyk)


----------



## vir2 (Oct 18, 2018)

@Vischebaste Street date is 10/25!


----------



## chillbot (Oct 18, 2018)

Are there no more licks/riffs included? That was my favorite and most used aspect of Mojo Horns.

Any discount for owning the original Mojo Horns?


----------



## Polkasound (Oct 18, 2018)

This library definitely caught my attention. If I hadn't just spent $700 on a brand new Mackie 8-bus mixer, I would buy this library today. The sampling sounds amazing, the GUI looks to be extremely intuitive, and those era presets (especially the '50s and '30s vintage modes) are pure ear candy.


----------



## Leo (Oct 18, 2018)

will be walkthrough (for every sections) before release?
vintage sounds is great.


----------



## SoundChris (Oct 18, 2018)

Is there an upgrade option for Mojo 1 Horn Section owners / users? If so I would definitely be very interested.

Btw: Przemyslaw Kopczyk´s demos are awesome again (as always  ). This library finally delivers everything that I expected once I purchased Mojo 1 btw.


----------



## BezO (Oct 18, 2018)

Sounds great! Looking forward to some naked demos.

I've been waiting on this release along side Chris Hein Horns upcoming update to NKS compatibility to supplement/replace Session Horns Pro.

Ensemble setting? Hmmm

I hate pre-order pricing on instruments I'm not familiar with!


----------



## desert (Oct 18, 2018)

$400! Fuck

Great demos tho, sounds amazing


----------



## vir2 (Oct 18, 2018)

@chillbot @SoundChris There will be a permanent $100 discount off the full retail price for all registered MOJO 1 users. This will be available on the 25th when the product is released.

@Leo Deeper walkthrough forthcoming!


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 18, 2018)

vir2 said:


> ... There will be a permanent $100 discount off the full retail price for all registered MOJO 1 users. ...


And if you pre-order your upgrade by October 24, do you get $100 off the $399.95 pre-order price?


----------



## vir2 (Oct 18, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> And if you pre-order your upgrade by October 24, do you get $100 off the $399.95 pre-order price?


No, sorry  The upgrade price will only be off the full retail price of $499.95.


----------



## Przemek K. (Oct 19, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Wow! Incredible Demos from Przemyslaw Kopczyk!





Leo said:


> just wow for this demos:
> Famous Horn Lines - (Przemyslaw Kopczyk)



Thanks for your kind words Saxer and Leo
It was great to work with Mojo2.

Best,
Przemyslaw Kopczyk


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 19, 2018)

They really nailed lots of things. That 1920's sound seems spot on!


----------



## Satorious (Oct 19, 2018)

I'd just like to echo what many others are saying here about your Famous Horn Lines @Przemek K. - this is really awesome work! I was just getting into that Bond rendition - did you do the full thing?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 19, 2018)

desert said:


> $400! Fuck
> 
> Great demos tho, sounds amazing


Exchange rate is a killer.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 19, 2018)

Even the non-exchange rate is a killer.  And 100GB... phew.

Here is the walkthrough



After watching I can see why it's $400 on sale. There's a lot there and a lot you can do with it. Almost every option that there is within Kontakt (and a really nice, big interface). Nice job.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 19, 2018)

Vir2 libraries are always similarly priced as premium products.
Or maybe it's Big Fish Audio who decide the pricing?
But they never adjust it even when the products become old and outdated.

That said, it's 100GB of samples, which is roughly on par with the other 'premium' jazz/big band library "Fable Sounds Broadway Big Band" which is also 100GB and nearly 5x the cost.

Still too rich for me though. :(


----------



## Przemek K. (Oct 19, 2018)

Satorious said:


> I'd just like to echo what many others are saying here about your Famous Horn Lines @Przemek K. - this is really awesome work! I was just getting into that Bond rendition - did you do the full thing?



Thanks regarding the Bond rendition, I only did the first 1min30 sec of it. It was enough to show different sides of Mojo 2 there, going from the more softer to the more powerful 
sides of it.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 20, 2018)

Ben H said:


> Vir2 libraries are always similarly priced as premium products.
> Or maybe it's Big Fish Audio who decide the pricing?
> But they never adjust it even when the products become old and outdated.
> 
> ...


Does that mean sale pricing is rare too? Apologies for asking this but it may affect my decision process, in the same way a new OT release pricing does. I don’t always buy but it’s a consideration.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 20, 2018)

Przemek is a monster, always has been.

Why in the world does the walkthrough have vibrato on every note?? You guys should redo this, really.


----------



## Ihnoc (Oct 20, 2018)

I've been waiting for a contemporary library of big band instruments with this level of quality; extensively sampled saxophones and band brass, with a simple microphone set, CC dynamics on shorts, great UI presentation, release sample options and tempo synced crescendi... Don't get me wrong, I'm terrible at arranging for something like this but it doesn't stop me drooling.

Straight to the top of my list. I'm very excited.


----------



## ghandizilla (Oct 20, 2018)

Really nice to see some really good sounding pop horns! And relatively affordable compared to BBB. Almost convinced by the walkthrough and waiting for the first users feedback


----------



## Ben H (Oct 20, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Does that mean sale pricing is rare too?



I don't think I've ever seen Vir2 stuff go on sale. At least not directly from Vir2/Big Fish Audio. It's a bit like Omnisphere in that regard. You might find a small discount from a reseller, but I wouldn't know because I don't usually watch. I doubt you'll see it drastically discounted though. Most of their old libraries are still priced at the same price as when they first came out.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 20, 2018)

Just an FYI, Vir2 products cannot be resold. Just in case that affects anyone with their purchasing decision.

http://www.vir2.com/support/faq/


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 20, 2018)

Ben H said:


> Just an FYI, Vir2 products cannot be resold. Just in case that affects anyone with their purchasing decision.
> 
> http://www.vir2.com/support/faq/


Thank you. I guess it’s worth knowing but wouldn’t change my decision.


----------



## Przemek K. (Oct 20, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> Przemek is a monster, always has been.
> 
> Why in the world does the walkthrough have vibrato on every note?? You guys should redo this, really.




Hehe, a monster... strangely my nephew also thinks of me as one when I have to be the Unclemonster
Anyway glad you like my stuff.

Regarding the sustain, I can assure you there is a non vib sustain in Mojo2. But yeah, maybe Vir2 can make a additional video showcasing it, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 21, 2018)

Przemek K. said:


> Hehe, a monster... strangely my nephew also thinks of me as one when I have to be the Unclemonster
> Anyway glad you like my stuff.
> 
> Regarding the sustain, I can assure you there is a non vib sustain in Mojo2. But yeah, maybe Vir2 can make a additional video showcasing it, just to be on the safe side.


Is there also a cross fade for non-vib to vib?


----------



## Przemek K. (Oct 21, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Is there also a cross fade for non-vib to vib?



Like in the walkthrough video, there is a switch which activates real vib sustains. Deactivated only non vib sustains are active. But maybe a xfade between the both sustains will be added in a future update. That would be great.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 21, 2018)

Przemek K. said:


> Like in the walkthrough video, there is a switch which activates real vib sustains. Deactivated only non vib sustains are active. But maybe a xfade between the both sustains will be added in a future update. That would be great.


Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Vovique (Oct 21, 2018)

I don't quite hear anything to rave about. In my opinion, all these sounds are achievable inin Sessions Horns Pro.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 21, 2018)

Vovique said:


> I don't quite hear anything to rave about. In my opinion, all these sounds are achievable inin Sessions Horns Pro.


I have Session Horns (via Komplete) but not Pro. I removed it from my regular use SSDs as I didn't get on with it. I've just listened to demos and video reviews on Pro and I think Mojo2 sounds better. I'd go so far as to say much better (maybe credit that to @Przemek K. witchcraft). In an earlier life I played trumpet so I tend to be extra fussy around brass, I appreciate this is all about opinions though. Price wise Mojo2 is slightly more than a full price Session Horns Pro here, but if I take an upgrade path then it works out quite a bit cheaper. Given my experience with Session Horns (and the other NI Sessions Instruments) I won't be upgrading anytime soon. But, that's me and I appreciate not everyone will agree.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 22, 2018)

Damn, the tone of those exposed instruments is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## BezO (Oct 22, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Does that mean sale pricing is rare too? Apologies for asking this but it may affect my decision process, in the same way a new OT release pricing does. I don’t always buy but it’s a consideration.


I purchased Electri6ity by Vir2 on sale from BFA a while back, 25% off. Older product though.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 22, 2018)

BezO said:


> I purchased Electri6ity by Vir2 on sale from BFA a while back, 25% off. Older product though.


...And the original Mojo is available at Sweetwater for $99.99 off.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Mishabou (Oct 23, 2018)

When selecting multi players, for example, 2 baritone...is it real samples of two players ? or simply doubling of the same sample ?


----------



## vir2 (Oct 25, 2018)

No doubling. There are multiple RR used to populate the ensemble. From there, humanizing elements help fill in the rest of the ensemble with slight pitch shifting, timing, and stereo imaging.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 25, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Wow! Incredible Demos from Przemyslaw Kopczyk!



Somehow I get the feeling that Przemyslaw could even make the old Quantum Leap Brass library sound good.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 25, 2018)

I used to really like QL Brass!


----------



## Przemek K. (Oct 26, 2018)

Ben H said:


> Somehow I get the feeling that Przemyslaw could even make the old Quantum Leap Brass library sound good.



Haha, lol, who knows, maybe I could


----------



## Leo (Oct 26, 2018)

who have it? can you please share with us some first impressions about library?
sound, legato etc...


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 26, 2018)

Just installed with a quick listen.

Really like the quality of the recordings.
Really like the "P" layer of the saxes that isn't raspy sounding. Should work in my more classical contexts.
The room mic's sound great. They would be more like "mid-mic's" distance in a scoring stage.


----------



## BezO (Oct 26, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Just installed with a quick listen.
> 
> Really like the quality of the recordings.
> Really like the "P" layer of the saxes that isn't raspy sounding. Should work in my more classical contexts.
> The room mic's sound great. They would be more like "mid-mic's" distance in a scoring stage.


I don't know how to describe the sound I'm looking for other than blaring, screaming. Is this capable?

I'm waiting for Chris Hein Horns to finish NKS compatibility, as I know it's capable of that sound. But options never hurt, especially cheaper ones.

I currently use Session Horns Pro. Cool for what it does, but too mellow to get those blares & screams.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 26, 2018)

Leo said:


> who have it? can you please share with us some first impressions about library?
> sound, legato etc...



I'm still waiting for mine to finish downloading. It's taking roughly 2 hrs per part to download, and there are 13 parts in total. So I should be able to tell you in 26 hours.

That's probably more to do with my shitty internet connection though, rather than slow servers at their end.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 26, 2018)

Ben H said:


> I'm still waiting for mine to finish downloading. It's taking roughly 2 hrs per part to download, and there are 13 parts in total. So I should be able to tell you in 26 hours.
> 
> That's probably more to do with my shitty internet connection though, rather than slow servers at their end.


Just a heads up, I thought I had finished downloading and discovered somewhere between when I started downloading and when I finished, they updated to V1.0.1. The RARs are differently named and won't extract together as a result. So if you've got any parts that don't have V1.0.1 in the title you'll probably need to download those again.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks. Mine are all showing as 1.01.

Did you try simply renaming them to see if that worked?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 27, 2018)

Ben H said:


> Thanks. Mine are all showing as 1.01.
> 
> Did you try simply renaming them to see if that worked?


I thought about it, but decided not to, just in case it causes issues down the track. 

Edit: I've re-downloaded all the missing parts and am absolutely loving this library. Especially love the 4 era presets.


----------



## mojamusic (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm interested in more user reviews and impressions. I bought BBB lites and there good, but this sounds incredible... next level even.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 5, 2018)

mojamusic said:


> I'm interested in more user reviews and impressions. I bought BBB lites and there good, but this sounds incredible... next level even.


Yeah, I got Broadway Lites on sale and liked it initially but ultimately found it difficult to use (and that may be as much down to me as the product). I removed it from my VI SSDs. 

So far I’m enjoying Mojo2 very much but I must confess I’ve not had much time to use it so far. I like the saxes very much.


----------



## vir2 (Nov 6, 2018)

We'd love to hear any feedback you guys have too!

We also just got out a video showing MOJO 2 playing the famous horn lines


----------



## axb312 (Nov 18, 2018)

So how does this compare to OT Glory days?


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 18, 2018)

axb312 said:


> So how does this compare to OT Glory days?


I bought from another user who initially bought it from Bigfishaudio.com.
I love the sound, it’s tight but not to dry,has a room mic but it’s not too “roomy”.
The user interface is very easy to figure out. Although many features are laid there, they’re not hidden away in deep menus.
What i like the most is how it leverages the light guide on my NI keyboard. So out of the box, i can switch the articulations while i play. Other implementations say they are NKS but end up showing you just the instrument range on the light guide.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 18, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> I bought from another user who initially bought it from Bigfishaudio.com.
> I love the sound, it’s tight but not to dry,has a room mic but it’s not too “roomy”.
> The user interface is very easy to figure out, although many features are laid there, they’re not hidden away in deep menus.
> What i like the most is how it leverages the light guide on my NI keyboard. So out of the box, i can switch the articulations while i play. Other implementations say they are NKS but end up showing you just the instrument range on the light guide.


I’d agree with that re the sounds. To my ears it’s pretty good. I’d describe it as politely dry and takes reverb well. I particularly like the saxes.

Just one question if I may C-Wave, I’ve hit a snag with the trumpet. If you swap to mod-wheel dynamics control for sustains and move the mod-wheel (physically or virtually) it crashes my system. DAW, computer, etc. CPU gets smashed and RAM climbs up and up til it maxes out. It’s only on the trumpet and only when using mod-wheel control. Forced quit of DAW will halt the process if you’re quick enough.

I’ve lodged a support request with Vir2.
Another user checked and got similar behaviour. Work around is to just leave the trumpet on velocity for dynamics but not ideal for me.


----------



## Ben H (Nov 18, 2018)

axb312 said:


> So how does this compare to OT Glory days?



Glory Days is not even out yet.

How do you expect us to compare a product that no one has?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 18, 2018)

Ben H said:


> Glory Days is not even out yet.
> 
> How do you expect us to compare a product that no one has?


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 18, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I’d agree with that re the sounds. To my ears it’s pretty good. I’d describe it as politely dry and takes reverb well. I particularly like the saxes.
> 
> Just one question if I may C-Wave, I’ve hit a snag with the trumpet. If you swap to mod-wheel dynamics control for sustains and move the mod-wheel (physically or virtually) it crashes my system. DAW, computer, etc. CPU gets smashed and RAM climbs up and up til it maxes out. It’s only on the trumpet and only when using mod-wheel control. Forced quit of DAW will halt the process if you’re quick enough.
> 
> ...


Trumpet, and Trumpet Mute sustains didn’t crash under Cubase 10 Windows 10. These are factory sustains, no changes, just loaded the instrument inside Komplete Kontrol inside Cubase 10, chose sustains artic. and started playing while moving CC1 (mod wheel). No crash. 15 minutes later. Still playing. No crash. Sorry.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 18, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> Trumpet, and Trumpet Mute sustains didn’t crash under Cubase 10 Windows 10. These are factory sustains, no changes, just loaded the instrument inside Komplete Kontrol inside Cubase 10, pressed sustain and started playing while moving CC1 (mod wheel). No crash. 15 minutes later. Still playing. No crash. Sorry.


Have you swapped dynamics control to modwheel? By default it is controlled by velocity.
Under Artic Controls >>> Sustains tab >>> Control Dynamics >>> Select CC. Apologies if you have already done this.
My Trumpet mute patch works fine too. All the other patches are fine.
I'm in Studio One 3 Pro so it's possibly DAW related but as above other patches are fine with modwheel CC control.

edit - I just tested and DAW locked up even when dynamics control wasn't set to modwheel.


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 18, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Have you swapped dynamics control to modwheel? By default it is controlled by velocity.
> Under Artic Controls >>> Sustains tab >>> Control Dynamics >>> Select CC. Apologies if you have already done this.
> My Trumpet mute patch works fine too. All the other patches are fine.
> I'm in Studio One 3 Pro so it's possibly DAW related but as above other patches are fine with modwheel CC control.
> ...


Yup. it was on CC . In fact when I opened it again under Cubase it still retained the same setup (sustain, -> dynamics on CC). Again 10-15 minutes and no crash. Tried on Komplete Kontrol 2.0.5 standalone and again nothing. Let me know if you want to try something else. Good luck.


----------



## Olivier1024 (Nov 19, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Just one question if I may C-Wave, I’ve hit a snag with the trumpet. If you swap to mod-wheel dynamics control for sustains and move the mod-wheel (physically or virtually) it crashes my system. DAW, computer, etc. CPU gets smashed and RAM climbs up and up til it maxes out. It’s only on the trumpet and only when using mod-wheel control. Forced quit of DAW will halt the process if you’re quick enough.
> 
> I’ve lodged a support request with Vir2.
> Another user checked and got similar behaviour. Work around is to just leave the trumpet on velocity for dynamics but not ideal for me.



Download the file MOJO2_v1.0.3.part01, extract the instruments and remplace your actual instruments.
It should solve the problems.

It' not the easy way to update, Vir2 need to improve this.


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 19, 2018)

Ok, hope that might be it. I have 1.0.3.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 19, 2018)

Olivier1024 said:


> Download the file MOJO2_v1.0.3.part01, extract the instruments and remplace your actual instruments.
> It should solve the problems.
> 
> It' not the easy way to update, Vir2 need to improve this.


Excellent. I’ll try that when I get back in front of compy. Thank you.


----------



## banes (Nov 24, 2018)

how does mojo2 compare to CH-Horns Pro and Sample Modeling/Audio Modeling?


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 24, 2018)

I've been interested in MOJO 2 since it came out, so I've been scrutinizing the walkthrough videos pretty closely. I discovered one apparent limitation in MOJO which I was hoping not to find: In the video, I noticed that expression with long notes was being achieved by simply manipulating the instruments' main volume. In other words, even though there are different velocity layers, they apparently don't crossfade. I've done enough volume ducking with cheaper libraries that I don't want to have to resort to that anymore if I don't have to. (Keep in mind I don't own the library... I'm drawing a conclusion based on a video segment. It would be wonderful if MOJO owners would chime in here in case my conclusion is in error.)

CHHP does crossfade between layers, and it's an ultra-flexible and expressive library. But compared to newer libraries, it just sounds a little dated to me. It sounds good, especially the ensembles, but it's usually not a go-to library for me.

I don't own any Sample Modeling, but I do own Audio Modeling. Their saxes immediately and definitely replaced all my other sax libraries. Modeled instruments are not limited by samples, so expression is fluid through all dynamics. For me, this is a must for exposed, expressive parts that aren't buried in reverb. When Audio Modeling releases their brass library next year, I'll be first in line to buy it no matter what it costs.

MOJO 2 sounds fantastic. It covers a _lot_ of bases and excels at what it was designed for. But I already own Session Horns Pro, which is also an excellent library even though it has the same no-crossfaded-dynamics limitation that MOJO apparently has.

CHHP will probably continue to find places in my recordings, most likely embellishing other instrument tracks.

I also decided to pass on OT's Big Band Glory Days. If I bought it, I would only use the spot mics. After some consideration, rather then spend $500 for spot-miked sampled instruments, I'm going to put that $500 toward AM's upcoming brass library and build my own big band sections entirely out of modeled instruments.


----------



## banes (Nov 24, 2018)

Thank you Polkasound, I feel the same about Glory Days and CHHP. I have Swam Saxes and Session Horns Pro too and will buy Audio Modeling Brass as soon as they are available but till then, I'm looking for a Big Band/Jazz/Funk library to complement SHP.


----------



## sarobin (Nov 26, 2018)

Can anyone explain the difference (if any) between the old SampleModeling Saxes and the newer SWAM ones from Audio Modeling? I have the SampleModeling ones, and wonder if there is any reason to get the SWAM ones


----------



## LHall (Nov 26, 2018)

sarobin said:


> Can anyone explain the difference (if any) between the old SampleModeling Saxes and the newer SWAM ones from Audio Modeling? I have the SampleModeling ones, and wonder if there is any reason to get the SWAM ones


I can speak to this a bit as I've owned both. First of all, the SWAM saxes carried by AM are the same as the SWAM saxes that used to be carried by SM. (AM may have updates - I haven't checked in awhile)

So this comparison is between the SWAM saxes and the Kontakt saxes originally carried by SM before the SWAM engine was created.

Bottomline: the SWAM saxes are superior in every way. The Kontakt version gave me a lot of performance problems. Tracks would play back differently than played in. When playing back two or more saxes at one time, there were all sorts of phase and glitch problems. The SWAM engine not only eliminated all that, but to my ears they finally sounded like saxes. The performance abilities of the SWAM saxes are incredible especially when coupled with a breath controller.


----------



## sarobin (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks L - that's exactly the info I needed


----------



## Mellowstu (Nov 26, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> I've been interested in MOJO 2 since it came out, so I've been scrutinizing the walkthrough videos pretty closely. I discovered one apparent limitation in MOJO which I was hoping not to find: In the video, I noticed that expression with long notes was being achieved by simply manipulating the instruments' main volume. In other words, even though there are different velocity layers, they apparently don't crossfade. I've done enough volume ducking with cheaper libraries that I don't want to have to resort to that anymore if I don't have to. (Keep in mind I don't own the library... I'm drawing a conclusion based on a video segment. It would be wonderful if MOJO owners would chime in here in case my conclusion is in error.)
> 
> CHHP does crossfade between layers, and it's an ultra-flexible and expressive library. But compared to newer libraries, it just sounds a little dated to me. It sounds good, especially the ensembles, but it's usually not a go-to library for me.
> 
> ...


Hey Polkasound. I have Mojo2 and you can indeed crossfade between dynamics layers using cc1. It works well too so why they're using the main volume control in the demo video I have no idea.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 27, 2018)

I confirmed Mellowstu's information with Vir2 today. The velocity layers do crossfade. The composer of the famous horn lines video, where it shows MIDI CC7 volume being used to control expression, was simply exercising a personal preference to do it that way.

I think this is an important piece of information to know, because it can make-or-break the usability of the library for exposed solo horns. For example, Session Horns Pro is a beautifully-sampled library, but it doesn't offer dynamic layer crossfading. Since notes have to be shaped with volume and the tonal variations between dynamic layers can be annoyingly dissimilar, exposed solo horn lines are impossible to make convincing.

I'm keeping MOJO 2 on my wish list, which means I'll buy when I need it or whenever the first sale comes around... whichever comes first.


----------



## banes (Nov 29, 2018)

Do they offer sales? I don't remember seeing many of them


----------



## HBen (Nov 29, 2018)

banes said:


> Do they offer sales? I don't remember seeing many of them



No sales ever? Alright, I'll pass this one forever, and stay with Glory Days. 

Oh.....No wait, it seems that they did some 25% sales before. hmmm.....


----------



## BezO (Nov 29, 2018)

banes said:


> Do they offer sales? I don't remember seeing many of them


I believe they had an intro or pre-release sale. And I got their e-guitars on sale a while back.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 29, 2018)

banes said:


> Do they offer sales? I don't remember seeing many of them



Vir2 sells through retailers, and those retailers occasionally run sales. There was an intro sale for MOJO 2, so I'm not expecting to see the library go on sale until the next Black Friday comes around. But that's just a hunch.


----------



## banes (Dec 14, 2018)

Mojo 2 is already on sale for $449.95 / 404,10€. I didn't expect it straight away


----------



## mike chapman (Dec 14, 2018)

Any thoughts on Mojo 2 vs. Swing More? I think SM is going on sale tomorrow and both of these are compelling - M2 has more articulations, SM has more instruments. I am looking for Sax and Clarinet combo a la the Cantina Band from Star Wars. Listening to both walkthroughs it is hard to decide.


----------

